# Should I add insolation?



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

Do you think its a good idea to add insolation to my new bird shed/loft or no? Winters get -20 here sometimes but I still have not lost a pigeon or any other bird to the cold because the wind is usually well bloocked out

BUt i wonder maybe they would be more comfortable with insolation?


Also my new shed is being built off the ground on a wood deck I was wondering should i just use the deck as flooring or something else? deck is totally sealed and nothing will get through not even a mouse!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If your birds are comfy during the coldest part of your winter, I wouldn't bother. Also, insulation can attract little rodents looking for nesting places.

There is nothing wrong with using the deck as flooring if it is sealed and off the ground, my thoughts are clean up issues, is it easily scrapable and dried, because you want a somewhat smooth surface like plywood, that scrapes easy and dries quickly. Also, it should not contain any chemicals like pressure treated wood has if used as a coop floor.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

My thoughts regarding insulation is that it would be more for your comfort than the birds'. They will be fine as long as they can get away from the wind and drafts. You will be out there cleaning and feeding so if insulation will make you more comfortable then go ahead but it is not neccessary.

Dan


----------

